# Deer and Mushroom



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Venison Steaks in Mushroom Sauce 

4 Venison steaks, cut in serving pieces flour to coat steaks 
1/2 Stick butter 
1 Can cream mushroom soup 
1 4oz. Can sliced mushrooms, drained 
10 oz. Milk 

Dust both sides of venison pieces with flour. Melt butter in a frying pan over medium High heat, add meat and brown on both sides. While steak is browning, mix soup, Mushrooms, and milk until well blended. Pour over browned meat and simmer for 20 minutes. Stirring occasionally. Add more milk and reduce heat if the sauce becomes to thick. 

Alternatively, fry venison and remove. Cook bacon, or bacon fat, take render from venision and make a roux. Enter mushrooms, simply cook them fresh in microwave until soft and enter into roux. When southern fried venison has cooled during preparation of roux, pepper steaks to taste and add to simmer in roux. Serve on warmed plate with biscuits.


----------

